# This or That



## Shipwreck

Rules: Choose between either of the options the person above you posted, then create your own "This or That" question. I'll start........

Icee or Slurpee


----------



## DennyCrane

Icee


Beretta or Glock


----------



## Guest

Beretta


Coke or Pepsi


----------



## scooter

Pepsi


Chevy or Ford


----------



## Shipwreck

Neither (I know, gotta pick 1) - Ford

Blond or Brunette


----------



## jwkimber45

Blond

.45 or 9mm


----------



## Rustycompass

45

beach or mountains

Damn JW, your quick for monday.............


----------



## jwkimber45

Been at work for a good hour plus....

mountains

Kimber Springfield


----------



## Shipwreck

Kimber (how can U pick Blond over Brunette  )


HP or Compaq


----------



## Rustycompass

compaq ....but I have a dell

laptop or desk


----------



## jwkimber45

laptop

Ginger or MaryAnn


----------



## Rustycompass

jwkimber45 said:


> laptop
> 
> Ginger or MaryAnn


oooo' good one........ Mary ann. for sure.

country or city


----------



## Shipwreck

city


SG1 or Stargate Atlantis


----------



## A_J

SG1

Sausage or Bacon?


----------



## DennyCrane

Sausage


80's music or 90's music


----------



## Rustycompass

90's music


paper or plastic.....:smt082 sorry I couldn't pass it up


----------



## Guest

Paper

AR-15 or AK-47


----------



## L8models

AK-47

Lowes or Home Depot


----------



## Shipwreck

Lowes (cheaper)


semi-auto or revolver


----------



## Bob Wright

*Finally one I can answer!*

Revolver

Hot sauce or mild?


----------



## jwkimber45

HOT

apple or orange


----------



## Shipwreck

orange


mcdonalds or Burger King


----------



## Guest

McDonalds (love the fries)


Playstation 3 or XBox 360


----------



## jwkimber45

XBox 360 (It looks like it would be more fun to shoot at)


Keep Last Laugh Clown or Get rid of it


----------



## scooter

get rid of it


sugar or sweetnlow


----------



## Shipwreck

SweetNLow

Umbrella or raincoat


----------



## scooter

Raincoat(duster actually)


Bikini or au natural:smt077


----------



## jwkimber45

Wow!! Back to that again....hummmm

Depends on who it is, but what the heck

au natural


Ball cap or cowboy hat


----------



## Rustycompass

Ball cap


boobs or Legs............ :smt077


----------



## Guest

Boobs.

500 Magnum gun or Puny Girly Man gun.


----------



## Rustycompass

puny girly~man gun



American muscle car or Euro-hi performance car


----------



## Shipwreck

euro performance car < sorry  >

External hammer or striker based pistol


----------



## jwkimber45

Dude, Ship, what is up with that. You gotta go all American mussle car:smt022 :smt022 


External hammer


right or left


----------



## MissouriMule

Right.

Pie or cake?


(+1 JW on the American Muscle!)


----------



## Shipwreck

pie



school girl uniform or nurse's outfit :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass

nurse


gas or charcoal


P.S. a dialed in BMW 750 WILL MOVE.... !!!!


----------



## MissouriMule

I'll bet not as quick as a '69 Chevy Camaro SS396!


----------



## Shipwreck

charcoal < can't believe U went w/ the nurse over the school girl >

Saturday Night Live or Mad TV


----------



## MissouriMule

Shipwreck said:


> school girl uniform or nurse's outfit


Nasty! :smt077


----------



## Rustycompass

Shipwreck said:


> charcoal < can't believe U went w/ the nurse over the school girl >
> 
> prefer women over little girls.... thats way.. :smt028


----------



## Rustycompass

SNL



boxers or briefs or commando


----------



## Shipwreck

rustycompass said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> charcoal < can't believe U went w/ the nurse over the school girl >
> 
> prefer women over little girls.... thats way.. :smt028
> 
> 
> 
> So do I, but that's besides the point -- must be all those years of catholic school I went to :smt082
> 
> Hey, lets get back on track...
> 
> briefs
> 
> Pepperoni Pizza or Sausage Pizza
Click to expand...


----------



## Bob Wright

pepperoni



okra or poke salat


----------



## Rustycompass

jus' razzin ya Ship , no offense intended....honest. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

rustycompass said:


> jus' razzin ya Ship , no offense intended....honest. :mrgreen:


No problem...

Leave it to Bob to give ya a choice of neither...

"okra or poke salat"

I can't do either Bob, sorry 

Bow or crossbow


----------



## Guest

crossbow.

Arnold Schwarzenegger or Pee Wee Herman.


----------



## MissouriMule

pee wee

hard or soft


----------



## Rustycompass

:watching:


----------



## Guest

MissouriMule said:


> pee wee
> 
> hard or soft


O.K.:neutral:

Soft. Like a womans body. :wink: :twisted: :watching: \"doggy: :drooling: artyman:

 or


----------



## Shipwreck

nice comeback there 






enchiladas or burritos


----------



## waterburybob

Definitely Burritos !

Ice cream or Sherbet ?


----------



## Bob Wright

Thou who hast no answer should refrain from replying.



And it could have been FRIED okra, or okra and tomatoes, didn't have to be boiled.


----------



## Rustycompass

ICE CREAM


reg. brew or light brew


----------



## waterburybob

Regular brew

Potato Chips or Pretzels ?


----------



## Shipwreck

pretzels


Hexfluid version of this website or the default version of this website

(go to the bottom of any page and use the dropdown menu to see the other versions)


----------



## Rustycompass

HEX


on women.......... long or short hair


----------



## waterburybob

Long

Strawberries or Cherries ?


----------



## Guest

Cherries



Wood stock or synthetic stock


----------



## MissouriMule

Wood.

Magazines or clips


----------



## Shipwreck

Sorry - gotta go w/ Clips - I still catch myself saying this - this is what we called them as teens... 



Sonny Crochett or Nash Bridges


----------



## Guest

Sonny Crochett.

An evening out with:
Richard Simmons or the Dallas cowboy cheerleaders (no holds barred).


----------



## MissouriMule

Think I'll take ol' Bob's advice on this one....


----------



## Guest

MissouriMule said:


> Think I'll take ol' Bob's advice on this one....


I'm sorry M.M. This is not fair. How about this. Minnie Me (from Austin Powers) or Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Shipwreck

No, go back to the other one...

The Cheerleaders!!  

plasma screen or LCD


----------



## scooter

plasma

midnite or 2400


----------



## Thor

ummm, it would be 0001 But I choose "midnight"

Beer: American or Import?


----------



## scooter

Thor said:


> ummm, it would be 0001 But I choose "midnight"
> 
> Beer: American or Import?


Wow sumbuddy caught that quick:mrgreen:


----------



## scooter

American(Bud)

Harley or Honda


----------



## Shipwreck

Harley

WInning a free gun or not winning a free gun


----------



## waterburybob

Gee - that's a tough one.

WINNING A GUN !!!!!



Mayo or Mustard ?


----------



## Shipwreck

waterburybob said:


> Gee - that's a tough one.
> 
> WINNING A GUN !!!!!
> 
> Mayo or Mustard ?


I know 

Mustard

Norton Antivirus or ZoneAlarm Antivirus!


----------



## Guest

Norton



Broken Butterfly or Handcannon


----------



## Guest

Handcannon.

Picture this: 

You’re on a deserted island: 
Who would you rather be with? 

A rich older broad, that’s stuffy. With a lot of money. That will sleep a lot, till your found.

Or....A wild hot chick, that can make the best of a bad situation. That can play poker to all hours of the nite.

p.s. to the ladies. replace "broad" with "dude" and "chick" with "hunk".


----------



## -gunut-

Uh...I think I would go for the wild hot chick! :mrgreen: 


7up or Sprite?


----------



## js

Sprite

Kate Beckinsale or Pamela Anderson


----------



## -gunut-

Kate :mrgreen: 


Real...or Fake? (guys) (well maybe girls to)
:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

real


summer or winter


----------



## jwkimber45

WINTER

ducks or geese


----------



## Rustycompass

ducks



lap dogs or big dogs (labs :smt023)


----------



## Clyde

Big Dogs




sausage gravy or corn beef hash


----------



## jwkimber45

SG

over easy or over well


----------



## Shipwreck

over easy


Christmas or your birthday


----------



## jwkimber45

Christmas

5.56mm or .223


----------



## scooter

.223

plane or train


----------



## 2400

plane :mrgreen: 


34's or 38's


----------



## jwkimber45

Hummmm ------

34's


HK or Glock


----------



## Shipwreck

HK




carpet or wooden floor


----------



## Bob Wright

Carpet



Crappie or catfish?

Bob Wright


----------



## Guest

Crappie.

Sticking with the sea related.

Mermaid. or Popeye the sailor.


----------



## jwkimber45

Mermaid


Lobster or crab legs


----------



## 2400

Lobster


long range or short range


----------



## Shipwreck

short range (I personally don't shoot rifles)


pizza or hamburger


----------



## Clyde

Pizza










At the Range

*Walk or Ride*


----------



## Shipwreck

I'm not lazy - I walk 




wife or girlfriend (not getting married, not a wife AND a girlfriend  )


----------



## Bob Wright

That's easy wife. Anyday.



walnut or ebony


----------



## 2400

Walnut


truck or car


----------



## Shipwreck

car (I refer driving 1 to a truck)


potato chip or doritos


----------



## waterburybob

Potato Chips.

Popcorn or Peanuts ?


----------



## Shipwreck

popcorn (allergic to peanuts)


Swiss or chedar


----------



## waterburybob

I prefer Provolone, actually

but

Swiss


Almond Joy or Mounds ?


----------



## jwkimber45

AJoy

IDPA or IPSC


----------



## Grayfox

IDPA

I like this, I think I'll blatantly steal it and start one on another board.:mrgreen: 

Oh yeah..........

rimfire or centerfire?


----------



## 2400

Truck

You're kind of slow aren't you? :smt082 Same question was on post #96.

Truck or Jeep


----------



## scooter

Truck

travel trailer or motel


----------



## Grayfox

Trailer

Nope, you guys are too fast. I caught my mistake and y'all answered while I was editing. 

Hot dog or Bratwurst?


----------



## 2400

brat

Angelina or Jennifer


----------



## scooter

Angelina
Jenn. Who??

aspirin or advil


----------



## Shipwreck

Advil 

(Think he meant Jennifer Anniston)


Highlander the Series or Highlander The Movie


----------



## Guest

Movie



Habanero or jalapeno


----------



## Clyde

Habanero :mrgreen: 




Bourbon or Scotch


----------



## -gunut-

Scotch


eat in or eat out


----------



## 2400

eat in if you're talking about food :smt077 

double barrel or single


----------



## -gunut-

Double


M14 or FAL


----------



## 2400

M-14/M-21

red wings or not :smt077


----------



## -gunut-

Uh...yeah I am goin to have to go with NOT

:mrgreen:

Indoor range or out


----------



## 2400

outdoor and wings:smt077 

revolver or auto


----------



## Guest

Revolver



Blackpowder or flashpowder


----------



## Guest

flashpowder.

Good morning, fellas.

Making a choice is going to be tuff on this one.

The Dallas Cowboy Cheerleader (the blonde in the blue outfit) OR&#8230; (Choose wisely now) the 49'ers cheerleader (the ravishing red head).


----------



## jwkimber45

Cowboys Cheerleader

Mustang or Camero


----------



## 2400

Camero


Z-28 or SS


----------



## jwkimber45

SS










or


----------



## Shipwreck

Z28


black and white or color


----------



## MissouriMule

black and white


Full auto or semi auto (was this done before?)


----------



## Guest

Semi auto (Full auto is way over rated when you have shot as many full autos as I have)




Blue or stainless steel


----------



## MissouriMule

Maser said:


> Semi auto (Full auto is way over rated when you have shot as many full autos as I have)


You da man! :smt082

(BTW, I agree with you. I like select fire myself.)


----------



## MissouriMule

Blue


1911 or 1911A1


----------



## Shipwreck

sorry, I like the 1911A1 (sorry guys... )

headache or backache :smt082


----------



## jwkimber45

Backache

cough or sore throat


----------



## Shipwreck

cough 

(I HATE a sore throat - out of any other sickness symptoms, I hate that 1 the worst - no sore throat, and I don't feel as bad, no matter how sick I am)

Clinton or Bush


----------



## MissouriMule

Ill take the bait...


Bush.


Bill or Hillary


----------



## MissouriMule

No takers? :smt082 


Okay, how about...


Skirts or shorts. :smt077


----------



## 2400

skirts :smt077 

blue or nickel


----------



## jwkimber45

nickle

:smt077 bushy or bald:smt077


----------



## 2400

bald :smt077 

thigh highs or knee highs


----------



## Shipwreck

knee highs


cats or dogs


----------



## 2400

dogs

retreivers or pointers


----------



## Shipwreck

retrievers



disco or line dancing (I hate both)


----------



## MissouriMule

Disco.

Tan lines or no tan lines. :smt077


----------



## 2400

tan lines

45 or 9


----------



## MissouriMule

45


69 or 11


----------



## 2400

77 :smt077 

scope or iron


----------



## jwkimber45

69:smt077 

crew cut or afro


----------



## MissouriMule

2400 said:


> 77 :smt077


How long have you been at sea, sailor? :smt077 :smt077


----------



## 2400

MissouriMule said:


> How long have you been at sea, sailor? :smt077 :smt077


With 77 you get ate more.... :smt077


----------



## MissouriMule

2400 said:


> With 77 you get ate more.... :smt077


:smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck

off topic guys 


jammed Kimber 1911 or a Glock 40 blown up


----------



## MissouriMule

Iron Afro


Colt or COLT


----------



## MissouriMule

Blowed up Glock

Canoe or Sailboat


----------



## Shipwreck

sailboat (just work U're comments into the post w/ the choices  )

throwing axe or throwing knife


----------



## 2400

knife

fixed or folder


----------



## Shipwreck

fixed


k bar or candy bar


----------



## MissouriMule

k bar

carbon steel or stainless steel


----------



## 2400

carbon

leather or 550 cord


----------



## MissouriMule

leather


chaps or blue jeans


----------



## 2400

chaps

gun safe or cabinet


----------



## Shipwreck

gun safe



candy corn or jelly beans


----------



## 2400

jelly beans

automatic or manual


----------



## Shipwreck

2400 said:


> jelly beans
> 
> automatic or manual


automatic

(man, candy corn is it, dude... U messed up on that one :smt082 )

probation or parole


----------



## 2400

probation


Ford or Chevy


----------



## MissouriMule

Chevy

Top Gun or Iron Eagle


----------



## 2400

Top Gun with the sound off

F-18 or F-16


----------



## Guest

F-16

This is a tuff one!
Budweiser or Moosehead.










With taps like that&#8230;.. Can put a head in my tallboy bottle (refills)&#8230;.for sure! Why pay for kegs, when you get the taps for free.


----------



## 2400

the Moose is loose

steak or pork


----------



## Guest

steak. (I love it raw and red).

BBQ or oven baked.


----------



## MissouriMule

Pork, the other white meat.

Scooter in his white thong (sorry, Scooter!) or 2400 in nothing but leather chaps



Just my fantasies...sorry guys! :smt077


----------



## 2400

BBQ
sorry M2 but since I'm part of the choice I'll pass:smt082 

potatoes or rice


----------



## Guest

Potatoes.


S & M dinners or romantic dinners.


----------



## MissouriMule

S & M dinners, oh yeah! :smt077 


Handcuffs or silk neckties


----------



## 2400

cuffs

king or queen


----------



## MissouriMule

king (need the room to work)


Regular or decaf


----------



## 2400

hi test

hash browns or grits


----------



## Guest

grits.


A1 or heinz.


----------



## jwkimber45

heinz 57

lemonade or iced tea


----------



## 2400

tea AND lemonade :mrgreen: 


12 or 20 gauge


----------



## jwkimber45

Ooooo dedpends

ducks/geese - 12 ga

all other - 20 ga


Benelli or Beretta


----------



## Rustycompass

Benelli


side by side/ double barrel or over & under


----------



## 2400

Benelli :mrgreen: 

auto or pump


----------



## 2400

rustycompass said:


> side by side/ double barrel or over & under


over and under

mud & snow or street radial


----------



## scooter

Mud:mrgreen: 
4x or 2x


----------



## Rustycompass

RADIAL


dish or cable


----------



## Rustycompass

opps 4x4 




dish or cable


----------



## Guest

dish.

Whips or Chains.


----------



## Shipwreck

whips


tropical fish or goldfish


----------



## waterburybob

Tropical Fish


Soup or Salad ?


----------



## Shipwreck

salad - (I hate soup unless I am sick - then chicken soup)

4 door or 2 door


----------



## waterburybob

I love a good new England Clam Chowder !

Anyway, 4-Door.


Tuna or Salmon ?


----------



## Guest

Salmon



LASER or MASER


----------



## tony pasley

hot of course

long range or short range?


----------



## Wandering Man

long range

Ellis or Beck?

oh, sorry,

Ruger or Glock?


----------



## Shipwreck

Glock (love my Glock 34 - yea baby)


standard time or military time


----------



## Wandering Man

standard time

32* or 212*?

WM


----------



## js

standard time

rock music or country music


----------



## js

oops... tie!

I'll yeild...

Wandering Man said...

standard time

32* or 212*?


----------



## 2400

rock


40 S&W or 357 SIG


----------



## Shipwreck

neither - but if I have to - 40SW


jeans or cargo pants


----------



## scooter

Jeans
leather or lace


----------



## Guest

Leather



Spareribs or baby backs


----------



## scooter

Spare ribs

Jolene Blalock or Kate Baking'sale


----------



## js

duh! Kate :drooling:

Pop Tarts or Cheerios


----------



## Shipwreck

poptarts

(I have allergies - and all thru ages 12-20, the only grain I could eat was oats - I can't even look at another chereo - now, I just eat what I want and take medicine; and it doesn't seem to be quite so bad)

Vonage or Skype


----------



## jwkimber45

Vonage

Razr or Slivr


----------



## Wandering Man

razr

Hummer or Smartcar?

WM


----------



## MissouriMule

Hummer

Bike or hike


----------



## Wandering Man

Hike

Paul or George?

WM


----------



## jwkimber45

George

Harley or Honda


----------



## Shipwreck

Honda (sorry, I ain't paying that much for a harley)

gift bag or gift wrap


----------



## Wandering Man

Sunday comics (gift wrap)

Boots or sneakers

WM


----------



## jwkimber45

Boots


ostrich skin or gator


----------



## Shipwreck

jwkimber45 said:


> ostrich skin or gator


Gator - but really - NEITHER

Wolf ammo or dog poop :smt082


----------



## 2400

Wolf

sink or swim


----------



## Shipwreck

swim

(i'd have taken the dog poop over the WOlf ammo  )

Streethawk or Kitt from KnightRider


----------



## MissouriMule

Don't know Streekhawk, so I'll go with Kitt.


Bareback or saddle


----------



## 2400

bareback

English or Western


----------



## jwkimber45

western

bull or bronc


----------



## 2400

bronc

team or calf


----------



## jwkimber45

calf

barrel racin or bull doggin


----------



## 2400

doggin

flags or poles


----------



## jwkimber45

poles

black or white (hats)


----------



## Shipwreck

flags


bacon or biscuits


----------



## 2400

BACON :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

scrambled or fried


----------



## Guest

fried.

Here's a mouth watering choice.

<photos removed due to being over the size dimension limit>


----------



## 2400

You need BIGGER pictures. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter

I just lost my lunch


----------



## Shipwreck

C'mon guys... no gross photos...


Crocket or Tubbs


----------



## jwkimber45

Damn, I think, I missed the pics......

Crocket

Steel or Concrete


----------



## MissouriMule

jwkimber45 said:


> Damn, I think, I missed the pics......


Too bad. They were sweeeet!


----------



## Shipwreck

concrete

lemon or lime


----------



## jwkimber45

lime

choclate or peanut butter


----------



## Guest

Shipwreck said:


> C'mon guys... no gross photos...
> 
> Crocket or Tubbs


 I thought it was mouth watering. The first one anyway.

Choclate.


----------



## Shipwreck

U didn't offer an option at the end of your post.. so....

Beretta PX4 or 92FS


----------



## scooter

92fs


RIA or les baer


----------



## Shipwreck

Les Baer baby!!!

DSL or cable modem..


----------



## Guest

Cable



Jason Voorhees or Michael Myers


----------



## scooter

Neither,gore flix suck

AM or PM


----------



## Guest

Neither, AM/PM convenient stores suck



Dominos or Round Table


----------



## Shipwreck

dominoes

poker or blackjack


----------



## 2400

poker



stud or draw


----------



## Shipwreck

stud



Saturday or Sunday


----------



## -gunut-

Saturday! Duh!


(for Ship)


Send me your new Beretta via UPS 
or 
Hand deliver your new Beretta to me in person.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

Neither - but, I will mail U some empty brass from the gun 

How about -

You WISH I would send you my free gun *or* You IMAGINE I would send you my free gun  :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Guest

Don't want your guns. You like handguns whereas I love shotguns.



Here's a funny one for you guys.
Castrate Maser or disembowel Maser


----------



## jwkimber45

Maser, you need to quit talking in circles........jeeze

"I love my security-six" - "My favore gun is a Desert Eagle" so on and so on....

quit trying to impress people, its not working.



NASACR or Open Wheel???


----------



## scooter

open

alaska or texas


----------



## Guest

jwkimber45 said:


> Maser, you need to quit talking in circles........jeeze
> 
> "I love my security-six" - "My favore gun is a Desert Eagle" so on and so on....
> 
> quit trying to impress people, its not working.


Learn how to read posts because you are making yourself look ignorant. My favorite gun I own is my Security Six. My dream gun is a Desert Eagle. Does that clear things up or do I need to draw pictures for you?

Texas

.45 Colt or .45ACP


----------



## scooter

Just a suggestion Maser,YOU should think BEFORE posting . Maybe you're having a bad day I dont know but you're going pendejo on the site for some reason today?????


----------



## Guest

No I just don't like when people misquote me. Sorry to offend anyone but it does piss me off.


----------



## -gunut-

Shipwreck said:


> Neither - but, I will mail U some empty brass from the gun
> 
> How about -
> 
> You WISH I would send you my free gun *or* You IMAGINE I would send you my free gun  :smt082 :smt082


:smt022


----------



## Shipwreck

ok... It seems we got derailed... here...

*Spring OR Fall*


----------



## scooter

spring

Pine or Sage


----------



## jwkimber45

Sage

Mule Deer or Whitetail


----------



## scooter

white tail(tastes better)

To be or not to be....:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

Not to be...

Fullsize or compact


----------



## Dracimus

compact

HK OR GLOCK


----------



## jwkimber45

HK

Tac or Mk23


----------



## Guest

Tac




Mace or pepperspray


----------



## Shipwreck

pepperspray

Ruger Revolver or S&W revolver


----------



## scooter

S&W (mod.66)
5 inch or longslide


----------



## Shipwreck

5 inch

gold dot or hydrashok


----------



## jwkimber45

GD

185gr or 230gr


----------



## Shipwreck

230 grain


artificial christmas tree or real tree


----------



## Wandering Man

Artificial (allergies)

Mountains or beach?

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

mountains


laminate wood floor or ceramic tile


----------



## 2400

laminate wood

nosy old woman or inquisitive punk


----------



## MissouriMule

2400 said:


> laminate wood
> 
> nosy old woman or inquisitive punk


Shipwreck! :smt082 :smt082

Sandals or sneakers


----------



## 2400

sneakers


38 or 9mm


----------



## Shipwreck

9mm



:smt076 or :smt075


----------



## jwkimber45

Big uns or little uns


----------



## 2400

biguns


:smt098 or :smt097


----------



## jwkimber45

Canvasback or bluebill


----------



## MissouriMule

You didn't leave us with a choice...


----------



## jwkimber45

MissouriMule said:


> You didn't leave us with a choice...


whoops - edited to fix....


----------



## 2400

jwkimber45 said:


> Canvasback or bluebill


Canvasback

Ducks or Geese


----------



## 2400

jwkimber45 said:


> whoops - edited to fix....


:finga: :butthead:


----------



## Shipwreck

2400 said:


> Ducks or Geese


Ducks

Three STooges or Abbot and Costello


----------



## 2400

Larry, Mo and Curley


Emma Peel or April Dancer


----------



## MissouriMule

Emma. I know who Emma is, but not April.


Straight or curly


----------



## 2400

April=Girl from U.N.C.L.E

curley, straight pokes in your eye


nylons or bare


----------



## Shipwreck

straight (I hate poodle hair)


Canada or Mexico


----------



## -gunut-

Shipwreck said:


> straight (I hate poodle hair)
> 
> Canada or Mexico


Mexico!

Europe or Asia


----------



## Guest

Europe.

Filth or cleanliness

http://www.wavsource.com/snds_2006-07-23_471683462883198/tv/looney_tunes/tweety_got_all_day.wav


----------



## MissouriMule

filth

sleigh or sled


----------



## Wandering Man

Sleigh

Snow or Ice

WM


----------



## Guest

Ice



DVD or BLU-RAY


----------



## Wandering Man

DVD

Cassett or 8-track?

WM


----------



## Guest

666


----------



## 223HollowPoint

Bugs

English saddle or Western saddle


----------



## Wandering Man

Western

Tonto or Lone Ranger


----------



## Shipwreck

Lone Ranger


Avengers or Fantastic Four


----------



## jwkimber45

F FOur

WOnderwoman or Catwomen


----------



## 2400

Cat Woman



454 or 460


----------



## jwkimber45

454

AA#7 or AA#5


----------



## Guest

AA#5 (whatever that is)




Belt fed or Magazine fed


----------



## Shipwreck

magazine fed


The Hulk or The Thing


----------



## jwkimber45

AA#5 is powder Maser


The Hulk


Winchester or Remington


----------



## Guest

Remington



Folding stock or fixed stock


----------



## Shipwreck

Folding stock



Hawaii or Fiji


----------



## 2400

Fiji


Unique or Bullseye


----------



## jwkimber45

Bullseye


LSWC or FMJ


----------



## Shipwreck

FMJ


ice or no ice (in a drink)


----------



## Guest

Ice



Shipwreck or carwreck


----------



## MissouriMule

Shipwreck!


Maser or a Taser


----------



## jwkimber45

Taser

M2 or SL


----------



## Shipwreck

jwkimber45 said:


> Taser
> 
> M2 or SL


What are we talking about?

M2 (the m2 light?)

Mr Rogers or Mr Roboto


----------



## Guest

M2 (I'm hoping you're meaning a ma duece)



Horses or jackasses


----------



## jwkimber45

Horses

Hogs or Sheep


----------



## Shipwreck

jwkimber45 said:


> Horses
> 
> Hogs or Sheep


neither 

But I guess... sheep...

I got jumped up there.. So, once again:

Mr Rogers or Mr Roboto


----------



## jwkimber45

Mr Rogers

East Coast or West Coast


----------



## Guest

West coast



North or south


----------



## jwkimber45

South


Ducks Unlimited or Delta Waterfowl


----------



## Shipwreck

Ducks Unlimited

(how could ya pick Mr Rogers over Mr Roboto! - crazy!!)


Cranapple juice or cranberry juice


----------



## jwkimber45

Cranapple (YUK)

Bud Light or Miller Lite


----------



## DennyCrane

Bud Light


Flashlight or lantern


----------



## Rustycompass

flashlight


married or single


----------



## Wandering Man

Married

Ball or Chain


----------



## jwkimber45

Chain (I got bolt cutters)


Turkey or Chicken


----------



## Shipwreck

turkey


desktop or minitower


----------



## Guest

Desktop



CO2 or N2O


----------



## jwkimber45

N2O

John Lee Hooker or Mississippi John Hurt


----------



## Shipwreck

<John Lee Hooker or Mississippi John Hurt>

Sorry dude, but neither mean anything to me... I have heard of the 1st name, but can put no immediate association to it...

Fun-yuns (onion snack) or Doritos


----------



## Wandering Man

Doritos

Bean Dip or Salsa


----------



## scooter

Hot salsa

Blackened cat or pink salmon


----------



## jwkimber45

Blackend Cat


Head shot or body shot (when shooting feral cats....)


----------



## 2400

head

med rare or med well


----------



## Shipwreck

med well

(actually, extra well - I got tired of getting pink hamburgers even when I asked for well done)

CD or cassette


----------



## -gunut-

Shipwreck said:


> med well
> 
> (actually, extra well - I got tired of getting pink hamburgers even when I asked for well done)
> 
> CD or cassette


CD!

CD or Vinyl?


----------



## Guest

CD


4-track or 8-track


----------



## Shipwreck

8 track

bicycling or swimming


----------



## jwkimber45

Swimming

waterski or wakeboard


----------



## Shipwreck

waterski



damn Texas hot or damn new Mexico hot


----------



## Guest

Mexico



New York steak or fillet migon


----------



## Wandering Man

NY Steak

Black Angus or Longhorn?

WM


----------



## scooter

Havta go angus
cream corn or corn on the cob


----------



## Shipwreck

Corn on the cob


Mythbusters or dustbuster


----------



## Rustycompass

mythbusters



early~riser or night~owl


----------



## Wandering Man

night owl

Dove or Quail?

WM


----------



## 2400

Quail

7 1/2's or 8's


----------



## jwkimber45

8s

20ga or 28ga


----------



## Shipwreck

20 guage



Bermuda grass or St Augustine grass


----------



## 2400

Who has grass??
Panama Red :smt025 


270 or 30-06


----------



## scooter

Ought 6
miranda or shoot first..:smt077


----------



## 2400

shoot first

357 Mag or Sig


----------



## jwkimber45

357

hamburger or hotdog


----------



## 2400

hamburger

salsa or catsup


----------



## Thor

Ketchup on a burger

French fries or onion rings??


----------



## Shipwreck

french fries!

gun show or gun store


----------



## 2400

YES!!

pistol or revolver


----------



## -gunut-

Shipwreck said:


> french fries!
> 
> gun show or gun store


Gun store. (shows around here suck. Never been to big ones in Portland)

Hot or Cold?


----------



## Thor

COLD!!! (one can always add clothes)

Texas or Arizona??


----------



## scooter

Tejas


yankee or rebel


----------



## Guest

Rebel



C4 or Semtex


----------



## Shipwreck

Semtex



AMD or Intel


----------



## jwkimber45

Intel

Before Computers or now


----------



## Wandering Man

Now (but this depends on the day of the week that you ask)

Wireless or wired?


----------



## jwkimber45

Wired (wireless to friggin slow)

black or cream and sugar


----------



## Wandering Man

Black

Wired or decaf?

WM


----------



## Rustycompass

wired wired wired


sunny or rainy.......... (it's pouring down here.... big time.)


----------



## jwkimber45

Sunny (in the summer)

sleet or snow


----------



## Rustycompass

snow


thunder or big azz lightining cracking right outside your screened in porch?


----------



## 2400

thunder (we don't need another fire here)



rain or hail


----------



## Guest

Hail (more likely to have an ice ball smash into the skull of someone you don't like)



Laser or inkjet


----------



## Guest

*Laser

Day at a Fundamentalist Mega-church or day at The Mustang Ranch:smt082 *


----------



## 2400

Mustang Ranch:smt023 :smt023 :smt033

around the world or straight


----------



## Guest

*Around the world in 80 ways is extra.:smt082 *


----------



## Shipwreck

around the world



pea green or pee yellow


----------



## 2400

Dustoff '68 said:


> *Around the world in 80 ways is extra.:smt082 *


ahhh, you numba one GI..... :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Guest

*No....you beaucoup*



2400 said:


> ahhh, you numba one GI..... :smt082 :smt082


....dinky dao....you numba 10 thou:smt082 :smt082


----------



## Guest

*You real clazy GI....*



Shipwreck said:


> around the world
> 
> pea green or pee yellow


....you need help Joe....you numbah 10 thou....you dinky dao.:smt082 :smt082


----------



## 2400

Dustoff '68 said:


> ....you need help Joe....you numbah 10 thou....you dinky dao.:smt082 :smt082


+1

:smt116 :smt116 :smt116 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044


----------



## 2400

basket or 7 knots


----------



## Shipwreck

(have no idea what U are talking about)

7 knots



Koosh Ball or Rubik's Cube


----------



## jwkimber45

Cube

MIG or Arc


----------



## scooter

mig
mig or tig


----------



## jwkimber45

TIG

Lincoln or Miller


----------



## Guest

Miller (high life)



Pyrodex or Triple Se7en


----------



## scooter

lincoln
miller or bud


----------



## Rustycompass

Bud


beer or liquor


----------



## scooter

rustycompass said:


> Bud
> 
> beer or liquor


Liquor(softy for Seagrams:mrgreen: )

black or red


----------



## Shipwreck

red

Saturday or Sunday:


----------



## Rustycompass

saturday

grilled or fried


----------



## jwkimber45

Grilled

chicken or steak


----------



## Rustycompass

STEAK !!!


folding or fixed


----------



## jwkimber45

folding

kershaw or gerber


----------



## 2400

fixed

porterhouse or sirloin


----------



## jwkimber45

Porterhouse

Rare or well done


----------



## 2400

medium


sour cream or butter


----------



## 2400

jwkimber45 said:


> kershaw or gerber


gerber

steak or lobster


----------



## jwkimber45

Butter (with salt and LOTS of pepper)


pine or cedar


----------



## Rustycompass

cedar ( my house is made of cedar)


on the rocks or neat


----------



## Wandering Man

Neat

Glass or Paper


----------



## Shipwreck

glass


FN P90 or FN PS-90


----------



## jwkimber45

FN P90


Rem 700 or Win 70


----------



## 2400

model 70

short action or long


----------



## jwkimber45

long

.243 or 22-250


----------



## 2400

22-250 :mrgreen: 


7-08 or 7X57


----------



## jwkimber45

7-08

Chessie or Lab


----------



## Rustycompass

Lab


Boat or Blind


----------



## Guest

Blind



Teflon tips or steel core


----------



## Shipwreck

steel core

Moe or Larry


----------



## Guest

Curly


Doggy or Missionary


----------



## Guest

DOGGY STYLE!!!




Cuervo gold or Cuervo black


----------



## scooter

doggy(I hate when missionaries knock on my door:mrgreen: )


350 or 454


----------



## 2400

454



manual or automatic


----------



## scooter

Auto(sorta , lenco)
4.11 or 4.56


----------



## 2400

4:56


spool or Detroit


----------



## scooter

Detroit locker

slicks or tread


----------



## Guest

Tread



Lite beer or ice beer


----------



## jwkimber45

scooter said:


> Detroit locker
> 
> slicks or tread


Slicks

Gas or diesel


----------



## 2400

diesel

3/4 or 1 ton


----------



## Wandering Man

3/4

Travel trailer or fifth wheel?

WM


----------



## 2400

travel trailer


2 or 3 axle


----------



## Wandering Man

2

Auto blackwater flush or hose?

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

hose




Judge Judy or Judge Joe Brown


----------



## Guest

Judge Judy



Pure lead or alloy


----------



## DennyCrane

alloy


:smt067 or :smt068


----------



## Shipwreck

:smt068 



tac rail or no tac rail


----------



## DMSHEPARD

tac rail





6' Blonde or the "roadblock" from Shipwrecks post?


----------



## 2400

6' blonde


hot pants or mini skirt


----------



## Shipwreck

Good god, man! How could U not pick the road block?!?!?! :smt119 :smt119 :smt119 :smt119 


mini skirt


1 Asian babe or 2 Asian babes :mrgreen:


----------



## DMSHEPARD

2 



Chinese food of Indian (It's lunch time!)


----------



## Guest

Chinese (I can eat chicken chow mein by the gallons)




Gamma rays or cosmic rays


----------



## Clyde

cosmic rays

The Green Hornet or Kato


----------



## 2400

Kato


Mary Ann or Ginger


----------



## scooter

Mary ann

Scooter trash or trailer trash:mrgreen:


----------



## 2400

Scooter trash :smt1097 


pan or knuckle


----------



## jwkimber45

knuckle

tuttle or james


----------



## 2400

neither, they whine too much

Ness all the way! :mrgreen: 


ape hangers or stock


----------



## DennyCrane

stock


asphalt or concrete


----------



## jwkimber45

asphalt

super speedway or short track


----------



## 2400

short track


dirt or asphalt


----------



## scooter

dirt dirt dirt:mrgreen: (used to race pro-am flat track:mrgreen: )
knobby or trials


----------



## Shipwreck

knobby

Ruger or S&W


----------



## 2400

Smith


stainless or blue


----------



## jwkimber45

S&W

RNT or Foiles

(We'll see who figgers that one out first......)


----------



## 2400

Foiles quackkkkkkkkkkk Honkkkk honkkkk :mrgreen: 


12 or 20 ga


----------



## jwkimber45

shouldda known......


12ga 3 1/2"


steel shot or tungston-iron


----------



## Shipwreck

steel shot


The Thing or The Incredible Hulk


----------



## DennyCrane

The Thing


digital clock or analog (old style with the moving arms)


----------



## jwkimber45

analog

timex or rolex


----------



## Shipwreck

timex (I will never spend that much money on a watch to buy a Rolex)



MP5 or Uzi


----------



## 2400

MP5


supressed or not


----------



## jwkimber45

suppressed

DeWalt or Milwaukee


----------



## 2400

Milwaukee :mrgreen: 


key chuck or keyless


----------



## Wandering Man

clueless ... I mean keyless

phillips or blade

WM


----------



## 2400

phillips


fixed power or variable scope


----------



## jwkimber45

vari

leupold or nikon


----------



## 2400

Leupold 


VXII or VX III


----------



## jwkimber45

neither - Mk4


Swarovski or Ziess


----------



## 2400

Swarovski

Africa or Alaska


----------



## Shipwreck

Alaska

Europe (the band) or Asia (the band)


----------



## jwkimber45

Europe

Grizz or Polar


----------



## 2400

Polar better odds for the bear :mrgreen: 


338 or 375


----------



## jwkimber45

375

Cape buff or hippo


----------



## 2400

Cape




Leopard or Lion


----------



## jwkimber45

Hummmmm......

Leopard

Impala or Kudu


----------



## ruckus3008

Impala


Boxer or Beagle


----------



## jwkimber45

Beagle

Pointer or Setter


----------



## 2400

Pointer


Lab or Chessie


----------



## jwkimber45

Ooooo, now your baiting me!!! LOL!!

Chessie


Choc, Yellow, Black, Red (Labs)


----------



## Shipwreck

jwkimber45 said:


> Choc, Yellow, Black, Red (Labs)


None - Australian Shepherds baby!!!!

Clerks 1 or Clerks 2


----------



## 2400

jwkimber45 said:


> Ooooo, now your baiting me!!! LOL!!
> 
> Chessie
> 
> Choc, Yellow, Black, Red (Labs)


Chocolate :mrgreen:

Mallards or Canvasbacks


----------



## Shipwreck

Clerks 1


Skipping 2400 once after he skipped me OR Skipping 2400 twice :smt082 :smt082


----------



## jwkimber45

2400 said:


> Chocolate :mrgreen:
> 
> Mallards or Canvasbacks


Hang on Ship....I'll get to you, can't pass this one up....

CANS!!!!

Tan cork or Black cork (decoys)


----------



## jwkimber45

Clerks 1 (haven't seen 2 yet...)


Tan cork or black cork (decoys)


----------



## 2400

tan :mrgreen: 

3" or 3 1/2"


----------



## 2400

Shipwreck said:


> Clerks 1
> 
> Skipping 2400 once after he skipped me OR Skipping 2400 twice :smt082 :smt082


I figured since you dodged the question your answer didn't count. :goofy:


----------



## Shipwreck

2400 said:


> I figured since you dodged the question your answer didn't count. :goofy:


People have dodged many questions here in the past (on this thread) - so I felt like joining the ranks... :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45

2400 said:


> tan :mrgreen:
> 
> 3" or 3 1/2"


3 1/2"

#2 or #4


----------



## 2400

#4


semi auto or pump


----------



## jwkimber45

Auto


Benelli or beretta or remington or winchester or browning or............


----------



## Shipwreck

Benelli


FN or Browning


----------



## 2400

Browning Sweet Sixteen :mrgreen: 


hi base or low


----------



## Shipwreck

hi base

spa or hot tub


----------



## Shipwreck

no one?



spa.....




Tahiti or Hawaii


----------



## scooter

Tahiti

red dot or holo sight


----------



## Wandering Man

red dot

Keds or Nikes

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

Nike

Nothing on TV on Sat morning *or* The same crappy tv on Sun morning :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man

Nothing on Sat morning

Netflix or Blockbuster?

WM


----------



## DennyCrane

Netflix




Apples or Oranges


----------



## jwkimber45

Oranges

Clai or Florida


----------



## scooter

Fla. (I assume ya meant Cali.)


spokes or solid disk wheels


----------



## Wandering Man

Spokes

Bush (Jeb), Bush (GH), or Bush (GW)


----------



## Wandering Man

Bush


9mm or 10mm?

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

9mm

25 or 32 ACP


----------



## SuckLead

32 ACP

Bushmaster or Colt?


----------



## Shipwreck

Bushmaster


Tac light or laser


----------



## jwkimber45

Wow, drug this one up from the depths....

Tac light


black or cream & sugar


----------



## Wandering Man

Black


Folgers or Starbucks?

WM


----------



## jwkimber45

Folgers (Starsucks is over priced)

Columbian or Freanch Roast


----------



## 2400

jwkimber45 said:


> Folgers (Starsucks is over priced)
> 
> Columbian or Freanch Roast


French Roast

mug or cup


----------



## Wandering Man

Gotta be a mug.

Plastic or Ceramic


WM


----------



## Shipwreck

Ceramic


K-Mart or Wal-Mart


----------



## scooter

Wally world



2nd Ammendment

Right or privilege


----------



## jwkimber45

RIGHT!!!!!!!

Boy or Girl (our new arrival in April)


----------



## Shipwreck

girl



map or atlas


----------



## Wandering Man

Atlas

Fresh or Flocked

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

fresh (actually, artificial, with my allergies)

AA Eotech or N battery Eotech


----------



## Wandering Man

N

Safe or locked door

WM


----------



## Benzbuilder

Safe


Married or single?


----------



## 2400

Married


Indoor or Outdoor range


----------



## jwkimber45

Outdoor

baffles or no baffles


----------



## Shipwreck

baffles


:smt071 or :smt068


----------



## Benzbuilder

:smt071 

FMJ of JHP


----------



## Clyde

JHP

PIZZA or LASAGNA


----------



## Benzbuilder

lasagna

Crocodile Dundee or Crocodile Hunter


----------



## jwkimber45

Dundee

craftsman or snap-on


----------



## Benzbuilder

craftsman

Zippo or Bic


----------



## 2400

Zippo


Upmann or Cohiba


----------



## Benzbuilder

cohiba

beer or wiskey?


----------



## js

wiskey

chocolate milk or mountain dew


----------



## Wandering Man

chocolate milk

Kate B. or AR15?

WM


----------



## jwkimber45

Kate B

Angelina or Carmen


----------



## 2400

Angelina :smt1097 


Ducks or Geese


----------



## jwkimber45

Ducks

Puddle or Diver


----------



## 2400

Divers


pump or auto


----------



## jwkimber45

Auto

3" or 3 1/2"


----------



## 2400

Ducks 3"
Geese/Turkeys 3 1/2" 

Benelli or Remington


----------



## starshooter231

Remington


Potato or Rice


----------



## Shipwreck

Rice

(I would have picked Benelli, dude  )




Applebees or Friday's


----------



## js

Fridays

Saturday Night Live or Mad TV


----------



## Shipwreck

Saturday Night Live

SG1 or SG Atlantis


----------



## jwkimber45

Now we've turned gay with the sci-fi crap......good god.....

either

back to hetro topics...

22-250 or .243


----------



## 2400

22-250


4-12X or 6-18X


----------



## Shipwreck

4-12x



jwkimber45 said:


> Now we've turned gay with the sci-fi crap......good god.....
> 
> either
> 
> back to hetro topics...
> 
> 22-250 or .243


Speak for yourself. And, there are all sorts of topics on this thread - that's how its meant to be :smt171

Aimpoint or Eotech

(on a P90 from Stargate) - There, take that


----------



## jmz5

Aimpoint

A bushnell XLP holosight sits atop my ps90.

ss95 or ss197


----------



## Benzbuilder

ss195

Green or red laser


----------



## Shipwreck

green laser




diet pepsi or diet coke


----------



## jwkimber45

neither nutrasweet will kill you

dale jr or sr


----------



## jmz5

neither, nascar sucks.

Subway or Quiznos


----------



## Shipwreck

Quiznos

THIS *ORIGINAL* This or that thread, or the lame, new one


----------



## jwkimber45

Whoa

The lame new one - change of pace LOL!!!!

Canon or Nikon


----------



## 2400

The lame new one? :smt082 :smt082 :smt172 


Nikon of course 


film or digital


----------



## Shipwreck

Digital


Popeyes or KFC


----------



## jmz5

Popeyes

PC or Mac


----------



## Shipwreck

PC


Laser or colored ink jet


----------



## Waffen

Laser...


Ren or Stimpy


W


----------



## A_J

Stimpy

South Park or Family Guy


----------



## Shipwreck

South Park


Egg salad or tuna salad


----------



## Shipwreck

egg salad :smt083 

Dr Pepper or Coke


----------



## john doe.

Coke (not the nose kind)

36-24-36 or 38-40-42


----------



## Shipwreck

36-24-36 

That makes a good locker combination too  - Easy to remember 

Goodyear or Michelin


----------



## js

Goodyear


Bob Villa or Norm from "This Old House"


----------



## 2400

Norm



AFC or NFC


----------



## Rustycompass

2400 said:


> Norm
> 
> AFC or NFC


NFC

New uniforms or Throw back uniforms


----------



## DennyCrane

new uniforms




Christmas Eve or Christmas Day


----------



## HannibalTheCrow

Christmas Day

Pickup or SUV


----------



## john doe.

SUV

Herpes or Gonorrhea


----------



## Shipwreck

Ummmm..... Hmmmm..... I think in this case, I gotta say Neither :smt082 :smt082 


:nutkick: or :smt166


----------



## DennyCrane

:nutkick: 


Trix or Apple Jacks


----------



## Wandering Man

Trixi ... uh, I mean Trix

Denny Crane or Captain Kirk?

WM


----------



## DennyCrane

Better be Denny Crane :supz: :supz: 




2nd Generation Glock or 3rd Generation Glock


----------



## john doe.

2nd Generation Glock (I like my 2nd gen G23)



Glock 23 or Glock 27


----------



## Shipwreck

Glock 23


Green AR or Coyote colored AR


----------



## DennyCrane

Coyote


Rain or snow


----------



## Wandering Man

Rain

T.J Hooker or Captain Kirk?

WM


----------



## john doe.

Captain Kirk


Magnum PI or Barnaby Jones


----------



## Shipwreck

Magnum


Fred Sanford or George Jefferson


----------



## Wandering Man

Fred

Nike or New Balance?

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

Nike

Katana or Broad sword


----------



## john doe.

Katana: short and deadly


Nunchucks or Bo staff


----------



## Shipwreck

bo staff - longer reach

B/W Andy Griffith or Colored episodes of Andy Griffith


----------



## DennyCrane

B/W


Charlie or 2400 


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

Oh, I'll pass on making a decision 


5th Season Jack or 6th Season Jack


----------



## Shipwreck

5th season Jack


coke or pepsi


----------



## jwkimber45

Give up "padding your post count" Ship. JS took the counters off......


----------



## Shipwreck

I was never padding my post count - I posted a lot to keep the site moving - when the site was new, ya gotta have new stuff to read whenever people come to the site, if U want them to stay. :buttkick:


----------

